# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Data not showing on my chart

## kalyhan

OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
fine.

I checked my source data three times now -
- Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
series value is all accounted for.
- Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
- My value (Y) axis is there as well.

Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
shows up on my plot area.

Thanks in advance for any assistance.

Karen

----------


## John Mansfield

Karen,

Here is something that you can check . . .

Can you see the lines, columns, bars, etc. for the data in your chart.  If
so, click once on one of them.  Right-click on your mouse and select Selected
Object from the menu.  In the Format Series dialog box, go to the Data Labels
tab.  Add a check to the option that says Sata Labels -> Show Value.

If this doesn't work please post back.

----------------------------
Regards,
John Mansfield
http://www.pdbook.com


"kalyhan" wrote:

> OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
> cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
> on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
> Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
> fine.
>
> I checked my source data three times now -
> - Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
>   series value is all accounted for.
> - Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
> - My value (Y) axis is there as well.
>
> Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
> show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
> shows up on my plot area.
>
> Thanks in advance for any assistance.
>
> Karen
>

----------


## kalyhan

John,

Thanks for the response.  I tried using data labels earlier - they show up,
but they show up as zeros, instead of the actual value in the cell (I checked
the cells as well, to ensure they were formatted as numbers - maybe this
is the problem??).

But to answer your question, No, the bars won't show at all - the plot area is
completely blank - unless I show the data labels - which appear as zeros.

If there is anything else you can think of that I should try, please let me
know.
I tried creating the chart over - using the same excel sheet, and I have the
same problem.  If you can't think of anything else, I may just recreate the
excel sheet - maybe there is something in the formatting of those cells that
I'm not seeing.

Thanks again.

Karen

"John Mansfield" wrote:

> Karen,
>
> Here is something that you can check . . .
>
> Can you see the lines, columns, bars, etc. for the data in your chart.  If
> so, click once on one of them.  Right-click on your mouse and select Selected
> Object from the menu.  In the Format Series dialog box, go to the Data Labels
> tab.  Add a check to the option that says Sata Labels -> Show Value.
>
> If this doesn't work please post back.
>
> ----------------------------
> Regards,
> John Mansfield
> http://www.pdbook.com
>
>
> "kalyhan" wrote:
>
> > OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
> > cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
> > on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
> > Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
> > fine.
> >
> > I checked my source data three times now -
> > - Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
> >   series value is all accounted for.
> > - Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
> > - My value (Y) axis is there as well.
> >
> > Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
> > show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
> > shows up on my plot area.
> >
> > Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> >
> > Karen
> >

----------


## bj

it sound like your data is in a text format.
check that the cell formats are not text and then convert any numbers as
text to numbers by:
placing a 1 somewhere on the page, copy it, select  your data and paste
special multiply.

"kalyhan" wrote:

> John,
>
> Thanks for the response.  I tried using data labels earlier - they show up,
> but they show up as zeros, instead of the actual value in the cell (I checked
> the cells as well, to ensure they were formatted as numbers - maybe this
> is the problem??).
>
> But to answer your question, No, the bars won't show at all - the plot area is
> completely blank - unless I show the data labels - which appear as zeros.
>
> If there is anything else you can think of that I should try, please let me
> know.
> I tried creating the chart over - using the same excel sheet, and I have the
> same problem.  If you can't think of anything else, I may just recreate the
> excel sheet - maybe there is something in the formatting of those cells that
> I'm not seeing.
>
> Thanks again.
>
> Karen
>
> "John Mansfield" wrote:
>
> > Karen,
> >
> > Here is something that you can check . . .
> >
> > Can you see the lines, columns, bars, etc. for the data in your chart.  If
> > so, click once on one of them.  Right-click on your mouse and select Selected
> > Object from the menu.  In the Format Series dialog box, go to the Data Labels
> > tab.  Add a check to the option that says Sata Labels -> Show Value.
> >
> > If this doesn't work please post back.
> >
> > ----------------------------
> > Regards,
> > John Mansfield
> > http://www.pdbook.com
> >
> >
> > "kalyhan" wrote:
> >
> > > OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
> > > cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
> > > on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
> > > Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
> > > fine.
> > >
> > > I checked my source data three times now -
> > > - Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
> > >   series value is all accounted for.
> > > - Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
> > > - My value (Y) axis is there as well.
> > >
> > > Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
> > > show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
> > > shows up on my plot area.
> > >
> > > Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> > >
> > > Karen
> > >

----------


## bj

I should have read your response better.  even if the cell is formated as a
number,  the number may still be in a text format.  try the past special
method.  If it still doesn't work. there may be spaces before or after the
"number text"

another way to check it is to type one of the values (A1?)  you see in an
empty cell (C1?) and next to it enter =(A1=C1) if the answer is "false".
there is something keeping the original number as text

"kalyhan" wrote:

> John,
>
> Thanks for the response.  I tried using data labels earlier - they show up,
> but they show up as zeros, instead of the actual value in the cell (I checked
> the cells as well, to ensure they were formatted as numbers - maybe this
> is the problem??).
>
> But to answer your question, No, the bars won't show at all - the plot area is
> completely blank - unless I show the data labels - which appear as zeros.
>
> If there is anything else you can think of that I should try, please let me
> know.
> I tried creating the chart over - using the same excel sheet, and I have the
> same problem.  If you can't think of anything else, I may just recreate the
> excel sheet - maybe there is something in the formatting of those cells that
> I'm not seeing.
>
> Thanks again.
>
> Karen
>
> "John Mansfield" wrote:
>
> > Karen,
> >
> > Here is something that you can check . . .
> >
> > Can you see the lines, columns, bars, etc. for the data in your chart.  If
> > so, click once on one of them.  Right-click on your mouse and select Selected
> > Object from the menu.  In the Format Series dialog box, go to the Data Labels
> > tab.  Add a check to the option that says Sata Labels -> Show Value.
> >
> > If this doesn't work please post back.
> >
> > ----------------------------
> > Regards,
> > John Mansfield
> > http://www.pdbook.com
> >
> >
> > "kalyhan" wrote:
> >
> > > OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
> > > cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
> > > on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
> > > Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
> > > fine.
> > >
> > > I checked my source data three times now -
> > > - Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
> > >   series value is all accounted for.
> > > - Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
> > > - My value (Y) axis is there as well.
> > >
> > > Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
> > > show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
> > > shows up on my plot area.
> > >
> > > Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> > >
> > > Karen
> > >

----------


## kalyhan

I'm not quite sure I understand what you wanted me to try.
Just for the heck of it, I overwrote the numbers with the same
numbers, and my bars starting popping up!  Somehow the
cells were messed up, but they were not showing it under
basic cell formatting.  Just a quirk I guess.

Thanks for your input BJ and John - I appreciate it.

"bj" wrote:

> I should have read your response better.  even if the cell is formated as a
> number,  the number may still be in a text format.  try the past special
> method.  If it still doesn't work. there may be spaces before or after the
> "number text"
>
> another way to check it is to type one of the values (A1?)  you see in an
> empty cell (C1?) and next to it enter =(A1=C1) if the answer is "false".
> there is something keeping the original number as text
>
> "kalyhan" wrote:
>
> > John,
> >
> > Thanks for the response.  I tried using data labels earlier - they show up,
> > but they show up as zeros, instead of the actual value in the cell (I checked
> > the cells as well, to ensure they were formatted as numbers - maybe this
> > is the problem??).
> >
> > But to answer your question, No, the bars won't show at all - the plot area is
> > completely blank - unless I show the data labels - which appear as zeros.
> >
> > If there is anything else you can think of that I should try, please let me
> > know.
> > I tried creating the chart over - using the same excel sheet, and I have the
> > same problem.  If you can't think of anything else, I may just recreate the
> > excel sheet - maybe there is something in the formatting of those cells that
> > I'm not seeing.
> >
> > Thanks again.
> >
> > Karen
> >
> > "John Mansfield" wrote:
> >
> > > Karen,
> > >
> > > Here is something that you can check . . .
> > >
> > > Can you see the lines, columns, bars, etc. for the data in your chart.  If
> > > so, click once on one of them.  Right-click on your mouse and select Selected
> > > Object from the menu.  In the Format Series dialog box, go to the Data Labels
> > > tab.  Add a check to the option that says Sata Labels -> Show Value.
> > >
> > > If this doesn't work please post back.
> > >
> > > ----------------------------
> > > Regards,
> > > John Mansfield
> > > http://www.pdbook.com
> > >
> > >
> > > "kalyhan" wrote:
> > >
> > > > OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
> > > > cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
> > > > on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
> > > > Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
> > > > fine.
> > > >
> > > > I checked my source data three times now -
> > > > - Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
> > > >   series value is all accounted for.
> > > > - Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
> > > > - My value (Y) axis is there as well.
> > > >
> > > > Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
> > > > show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
> > > > shows up on my plot area.
> > > >
> > > > Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> > > >
> > > > Karen
> > > >

----------


## bj

In all likelyhood, you could have just opened each cell and closed it and the
numbers would have become numerical rather than text.

This issue has bitten all of us at one time or another.

"kalyhan" wrote:

> I'm not quite sure I understand what you wanted me to try.
> Just for the heck of it, I overwrote the numbers with the same
> numbers, and my bars starting popping up!  Somehow the
> cells were messed up, but they were not showing it under
> basic cell formatting.  Just a quirk I guess.
>
> Thanks for your input BJ and John - I appreciate it.
>
> "bj" wrote:
>
> > I should have read your response better.  even if the cell is formated as a
> > number,  the number may still be in a text format.  try the past special
> > method.  If it still doesn't work. there may be spaces before or after the
> > "number text"
> >
> > another way to check it is to type one of the values (A1?)  you see in an
> > empty cell (C1?) and next to it enter =(A1=C1) if the answer is "false".
> > there is something keeping the original number as text
> >
> > "kalyhan" wrote:
> >
> > > John,
> > >
> > > Thanks for the response.  I tried using data labels earlier - they show up,
> > > but they show up as zeros, instead of the actual value in the cell (I checked
> > > the cells as well, to ensure they were formatted as numbers - maybe this
> > > is the problem??).
> > >
> > > But to answer your question, No, the bars won't show at all - the plot area is
> > > completely blank - unless I show the data labels - which appear as zeros.
> > >
> > > If there is anything else you can think of that I should try, please let me
> > > know.
> > > I tried creating the chart over - using the same excel sheet, and I have the
> > > same problem.  If you can't think of anything else, I may just recreate the
> > > excel sheet - maybe there is something in the formatting of those cells that
> > > I'm not seeing.
> > >
> > > Thanks again.
> > >
> > > Karen
> > >
> > > "John Mansfield" wrote:
> > >
> > > > Karen,
> > > >
> > > > Here is something that you can check . . .
> > > >
> > > > Can you see the lines, columns, bars, etc. for the data in your chart.  If
> > > > so, click once on one of them.  Right-click on your mouse and select Selected
> > > > Object from the menu.  In the Format Series dialog box, go to the Data Labels
> > > > tab.  Add a check to the option that says Sata Labels -> Show Value.
> > > >
> > > > If this doesn't work please post back.
> > > >
> > > > ----------------------------
> > > > Regards,
> > > > John Mansfield
> > > > http://www.pdbook.com
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > "kalyhan" wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > OK, you will will probably be laughing about this at the water
> > > > > cooler over the next couple of days, but my data is not showing up
> > > > > on my chart!  I'm sure it's something really stupid I overlooked -
> > > > > Charts are my weak area, but I've done several in the past just
> > > > > fine.
> > > > >
> > > > > I checked my source data three times now -
> > > > > - Each series name (from the row labels), and corresponding data for the
> > > > >   series value is all accounted for.
> > > > > - Each column header shows in my category (X) axis.
> > > > > - My value (Y) axis is there as well.
> > > > >
> > > > > Basically - all series names and category (X) axis & value (Y) axis labels
> > > > > show up, so what could be wrong with my values?  Nothing whatsoever
> > > > > shows up on my plot area.
> > > > >
> > > > > Thanks in advance for any assistance.
> > > > >
> > > > > Karen
> > > > >

----------

